# Crickets



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

My dad is coming into town for a few days. Going to do some bream fishing. Looking for locations with crickets for sale in the Pensacola, Milton, Cantonment area. Any suggestions?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

River fishing for bream may be a mess for some time to come. Same over here on the Choctawhatchee. Your best best may be Leon Brooks Hines Lake, but that's near Wing, Alabama. 
Escambia River Gauge
National Weather Service Advanced Hydrologic Prediction Service


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Fly rods and Long Tom poppers. I was going to recommend Ards, but they closed permanently.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

kingfish501 said:


> Fly rods and Long Tom poppers. I was going to recommend Ards, but they closed permanently.


You talking about Ard's Cricket Farm at Sweet Gum Head?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

FishWalton said:


> You talking about Ard's Cricket Farm at Sweet Gum Head?


No, the original just off Mobile Hwy...where you and your crickets could get drunk together.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

kingfish501 said:


> No, the original just off Mobile Hwy...where you and your crickets could get drunk together.


thanks, the Ard Cricket Farm is over here in north holmes county now.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

These guys usually have crickets








Barbara Judah Bait & Tackle


Barbara Judah Bait & Tackle, Cantonment, Florida. Отметки "Нравится": 37 · Посетили: 3. We are part of the community serving to make live bait available for people fishing fresh water. Crickets,...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

DLo said:


> These guys usually have crickets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

the Cantonment Mercantile on the corner of 29 and Becks Lake Road usually have some .Good friendly people too.
I would always call first when looking for bait with any store.
406 North Highway 29
Cantonment, FL

(850) 679-4832


----------



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

Tail Chaser said:


> the Cantonment Mercantile on the corner of 29 and Becks Lake Road usually have some .Good friendly people too.
> I would always call first when looking for bait with any store.
> 406 North Highway 29
> Cantonment, FL
> ...


Thank you


----------

